# Night photos - 14/10/10



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

I popped out for a couple of hours to Festival Place in Basingstoke last night to take some decent quality pictures of my zed, with my refurbed SSR Indy 500's fitted.

Here are some of my fav's from the 194 pictures taken.


































































































Theres a few more here http://s175.photobucket.com/albums/w...evil/My zed/

Hope you like them, constructive criticism on the photography is more than welcome

Nick


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I like the pics. Very nice and mean looking 300ZX


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice pics, love the reflections in pic 4


----------



## clokey (Oct 13, 2010)

Great location. First 3 pics are cool. Nice 300ZX too :smile:


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

liking the green lightesp in the last one

how did you take them tripod or high iso ?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

EXIF says 2.5s and f/4.8 @ ISO 250. 

I find the whitebalance cold in all of them...?!

Bret


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

'kin ell thats a big spoiler!

Nice pics dude :thumb:


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> EXIF says 2.5s and f/4.8 @ ISO 250.
> 
> I find the whitebalance cold in all of them...?!
> 
> Bret


I can't remember the settings we used, but we deffinatly used a fluorescent setting on the cam

We had some problems with the lighting when on the top floor or the multi storey car park, being a mix of halogen and xenon like lighting (so we had a mix of yellow is and pure white light causing all sorts of wierd reflections on the car)

What would you do different?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... this, maybe? It's difficult to WB change in JPG, but this is with some minor value and RGB curve changes... and it's also now horizontal 










Bret


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

Ive got the raw files, ill have a fiddle on CS3 and see what i can do


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

some nice pics there but couldnt help think no 2 would have looked better if the guages were in focus


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

mtxfiesta said:


> some nice pics there but couldnt help think no 2 would have looked better if the guages were in focus


----------



## mitchcook (Oct 6, 2009)

Agreed on the white balance.


----------

